# Optimum specific dose for a basket and single baskets



## devilstick (Dec 23, 2015)

I've just got my first decent home machine, a Sage Barista Express. I've been following the weighing / brew ratio method described on this site (thanks!) and having some difficulty using what seem to be "standard" does weights. Most places seem to suggest 9g for single and 18g for double baskets.

Mostly I have been using the single basket to try to limit wastage and caffeine overload and I find that if I only use 9g dose to get ~18g out the extraction time is always really short (

My initial plan was to fix the dose to 9g and first vary the grind but I actually ran out of fine settings to use when trying to get longer shot times.

So 2 questions that I have:

- Does each basket have a optimum dose? Maybe something to do with how much space there is remaining between ground coffee and shower screen? Or just not enough coffee to resist the water pressure?

- Should I spend some time dialling in with the double basket and ditch the single for now?

Thanks.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you tried the double at a lower dose, say 14 or 16?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

devilstick said:


> .
> 
> So 2 questions that I have:
> 
> ...


Stick to a double - singles are a pain in the arse to use and get right

Dose wise - it will depends on coffee and the grind you use - you need to leave some headroom in the basket - Id say a max of 18g is a good ball park figure

Id pick a dose that you are comfortable with and then work to a brew ratio with it

Yes ditch the single

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Also

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-analyzing-dose/

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-analyzing-dose/

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-putting-it-all-together/


----------



## devilstick (Dec 23, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Have you tried the double at a lower dose, say 14 or 16?


Only used the double briefly so far before I started weighing the dose so I'll give that a try when I get home tonight.


----------



## devilstick (Dec 23, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Stick to a double - singles are a pain in the arse to use and get right
> 
> Dose wise - it will depends on coffee and the grind you use - you need to leave some headroom in the basket - Id say a max of 18g is a good ball park figure
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I think I'll switch the double start the process again, sounds like trying to learn using the single was probably not the best way to go. Does that mean the singles are not generally being used?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Every now and then a thread pops up with someone trying to use a single, I cant think of a single instance where they stuck with it, they are a PITA to use and generally horribly inconsistent from shot to shot.

People tend to get used to drinking a double pretty quickly, or used to just capturing half the pour (so only one side of the double spouted pour)


----------



## devilstick (Dec 23, 2015)

Now I've had a bit of time to play with the double basket things are getting a lot more consistent and better tasting results. Still think I need to keep refining but definitely getting there. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

